# Belon Oyster questions



## Lagdi (Oct 11, 2008)

Anyone can tell me when is the best months for eating this kind of oysters from France?  With the "0", this indicates the size of the oyster, up to how many "0" is the biggest in size?  Someone told me their oyster is up to "00000", does this exist? All I know is up to "000" only.

Thanks


----------



## Kuijt (Oct 12, 2008)

Lagdi said:


> Anyone can tell me when is the best months for eating this kind of oysters from France? With the "0", this indicates the size of the oyster, up to how many "0" is the biggest in size? Someone told me their oyster is up to "00000", does this exist? All I know is up to "000" only.
> 
> Thanks


 
Hi, the best months for eaten are the months with de "R" (sept. til april)
Sizes:
1/0    40-50 g
2/0    50-60 g
3/0    60-70
4/0    70-80
5/0    80-90
6/0    90-110
6/0    super > 110 g

Regards

filleting-fish.com


----------



## Lagdi (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks. Appreciated.

Ah, one more thing - you mentioend the size up to X g, does this include the shell or the flesh only?


----------



## Kuijt (Oct 13, 2008)

Lagdi said:


> Ah, one more thing - you mentioend the size up to X g, does this include the shell or the flesh only?


 

include


----------



## Lagdi (Oct 13, 2008)

Understood, Thanks for you help.


----------

